# Cervical cramping/twinges?



## KahluaCupcake

They're not that terrible...on a scale of 1-10 the pain from the cramps is maybe a 3 tops..it just grabs my attention. I'm so afraid of losing this baby. 
The cervical cramping was my very first pregnancy symptom, from about 7-9dpo. It went away for a few weeks, and now in the past couple days it's come back. 
I don't want to be paranoid and ask for an earlier scan or anything...I'm really excited to see the baby/babies at my ultrasound next Friday at 7+5, when they'll start to actually look like babies, instead of just "smudges" on the screen. 

What do you ladies think?
I'm not doubled over in pain. There hasn't even been the tiniest spotting. No pains except backaches. 
Should I let it go?
It seems to come for a few minutes when I go from activity to rest, or when I lie down.


----------



## SabrinaKat

Hi, Kahlua (say hi to the kitty!)

does it feel like regular cramps or are they stretching cramps around the cervix? if around the cervix, I had the same with this pregnancy and it's normal (really)! Try and relax, as well...

best wishes


----------



## sb1021

Sorry, new here, but just wanted to post to ease your worries some:flower: I'm 26 wks along now, and I experienced some mild, menstrual like cramping throughout most of my first trimester. The Dr. said it was just normal stretching of the uterus. As long as it's not accompanied by bleeding you should be fine. I actually had some spotting around wks 6-7, and even that turned out to be fine (quite a scare though, I was expecting the worst again!). Best wishes to you, try to enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Thanks ladies. It hasn't repeated again....though I do have to say that the coming and going of symptoms can do a number on your nerves.


----------



## Bump1

Hi 
So with you on this one.

After losing my little boy in 2010 and having 2 early losses since, i am now 5 wks and having mild like AF twinges and just so worried that i'm going to lose this little one xx


----------



## Rigi.kun

Midwife says I'm doing fine and I've had cramps on and off which have panicked me so badly. But you should be fine, just watch out for spotting


----------

